# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  مصدر: مبيعات Xbox One وصلت إلى 46.9 مليون وحدة مع نهاية الربع الثاني من 2019

## mohamed73

منذُ أن توقفت شركة مايكروسوفت عن مُشاركة مبيعات جهازها المنزلي Xbox  One، و نحنُ في ظلامٍ دامس حول أداء الجهاز في مُختلف الأسواق العالمية، و  إن كانت المؤشرات تعكس أداءً أفضل في أمريكا و بريطانيا من بقية الأسواق  العالمية. المنافسون من جهة أخرى، لم يترددوا في مشاركة أرقامهم، فنحن نعلم  أن البلايستيشن4 باع أكثر من 100 مليون وحدة منذ نوفمبر 2013، و نعلم أن  الننتندو سويتش باع نحو 37 مليون وحدة منذ مارس 2017. 
 المُحلل المعروف في مجال التسلية و الترفيه “دانييل أحمد” أكّد في وقتً  سابق أن المبيعات الكلية للجهاز قد وصلت إلى 41 مليون وحدة مع نهاية العام  الماضي 2018، و من خلال آخر البيانات من وكالة IDC، حصلنا على رقم تقديري  جديد لإجمالي المبيعات حتى نهاية الربع الثاني من العام الحالي (نهاية  يونيو) بواقع 46.9 مليون وحدة.
 تبقى هذه البيانات تقديرية، و قد تكون قريبة من الحقيقة إلا أننا لا  نستطيع أن نعرف الأداء الدقيق للمنصة دون بياناتٍ رسمية من مايكروسوفت.

----------

